# "G" Scale Signs



## callipepla (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone know of a good source for "G" Scale (1:29) signs. I am looking for crossbucks and other railroad related signs.

Thanks,

Callipepla 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Llook on ebay under g scale signs. The prices will , very pay what you think is a ok price.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Callipepla, 
I use Bridge-Masters signs. Hold up exceptionally well outside! Web site is: 
http://www.bridge-masters.com/


----------

